# Advice on speakers for HTPC



## Dia01 (May 6, 2008)

Any advice on a good quality wireless speaker setup either 5.1 or 7.1 for use with a HTPC.  I will only be connecting to the mobo not a reciever.  I was looking at the Logitech Z-5500 system, does anyone know if the speakers are wireless?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> Any advice on a good quality wireless speaker setup either 5.1 or 7.1 for use with a HTPC.  I will only be connecting to the mobo not a reciever.  I was looking at the Logitech Z-5500 system, does anyone know if the speakers are wireless?



Typically I'd avoid PC speakers when putting together HTPC, but since you don't have a receiver, I'd get the Z-5500 because it has a built in receiver. Make sure you complement it with a Dolby Digital Live encoding sound card, eg. Auzentech X-Meridian, X-Plosion etc


----------



## wiak (May 10, 2008)

Z-5500 or Z-5450 aka rear wireless
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AM6QHO/?tag=tec06d-20

z-5500 is great, got it myself


----------



## wiak (May 10, 2008)

Darren said:


> Typically I'd avoid PC speakers when putting together HTPC, but since you don't have a receiver, I'd get the Z-5500 because it has a built in receiver. Make sure you complement it with a Dolby Digital Live encoding sound card, eg. Auzentech X-Meridian, X-Plosion etc


DTS Connect will also make DTS out of any source to DTS bitsteam wich is better and is supported by Z-5500 etc


----------



## Dia01 (May 10, 2008)

I have an ASUS Supreme FXII PCI-e sound card from a previous Striker II Formula RMA, kept everything but the mobo.  Would this sound card be sufficient?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2008)

wiak said:


> DTS Connect will also make DTS out of any source to DTS bitsteam wich is better and is supported by Z-5500 etc



Yeah I know



Dia01 said:


> I have an ASUS Supreme FXII PCI-e sound card



I can not find much information about the card, but I doubt it supports encoding for Dolby and DTS on the fly using fibre or coaxial, which is a huge selling point if you have a reciever. 

I'd recommend the following:

ASUS Xonar D2 7.1 
Auzentech X-Meridian
Auzentech X-Plosion
Auzentech X-FI Prelude


----------



## EnergyFX (May 11, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> I have an ASUS Supreme FXII PCI-e sound card from a previous Striker II Formula RMA, kept everything but the mobo.  Would this sound card be sufficient?



I'm pretty sure that card is proprietary and will only work on the designated (black) PCI-E slot of an ASUS board.


----------



## panchoman (May 11, 2008)

try getting an asus xonar dx pci-e sound card(or the xonar d2x is you really wanna spend cash).. they are freaking awesome.. also the logitech z-5500 speakers are really good.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2008)

I got one of these 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132001
hooked up to a surround sound system(I think logitech) and it sounds great.


----------



## panchoman (May 11, 2008)

excellent card.. their shadowfold... tis the pci version of the d2x.. and the dx is the lower version of the d2x.. but it still retains most of the features of the d2x(http://techreport.com/articles.x/14500)


----------



## EnergyFX (May 11, 2008)

There is a lot of traffic on the Xonar reviews saying that the digital out ports don't put out anything more than stereo.  Shadow and Pancho... since you two are apparent fans of this card, can you verify or snuff these claims?

I'm genuinely curious about this... not trying to be facetious and not trying to blurt FUD.


----------



## panchoman (May 11, 2008)

shadow should be able to.. i haven't used digital on the xonars...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2008)

Im not sure what it uses my dad is using it right now so ill ask him if he has any problems with it tommorow.


----------

